# Nvms



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

anyone working for them. I been with them for a year now. At first they paid every 30days. now they pay once a week, but here is the thing. they pay once a week from 60 days ago. I am missing a check and asked them to cut me another one they told me it would cost ME 26 to stop payment. WTF is that. its there check thats missing. So can any one guess whats going to happen to NVMS as far as me working for them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, they changed their payment schedule a few months ago. I haven't had any issues with them, however they are a very low volume, low service client for us. It is just nickel dime stuff. Sounds like you need to speak with someone higher up than you have been. If there has been sufficient time for the check to get to you and it hasn't, then that is their problem, not yours.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

vol is very low for me to i only do about 70 wo a mo for them but they owe me like over 1300 bucks so not to sure whats up but some thing is not right


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

iron moe said:


> vol is very low for me to i only do about 70 wo a mo for them but they owe me like over 1300 bucks so not to sure whats up but some thing is not right


They owe you $1,300.00 for 70 work orders? that is an $18.00 an order average.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They owe you $1,300.00 for 70 work orders? that is an $18.00 an order average.


there a very low pay company, many inspections. I stopped working for them a fews years back. They always paid but never did a lot for them, would do a job if I was in the area! not going to go out of my way for $10 or $15 inspection


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Boy has things changed...

When we worked for them there was Chris and 2 others. $250 + mileage for a business inspection. $150 + mileage on residential.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

there wo pay really good. i would do sign placement. I tryed to get ahold of some one over there to find out wtf but could not get ahold of any one. i am not trash talking them at all never had any problems with them. so i am hoping the check shows up today. The 60+ pay is some thing i have to think about. Running pay roll on that is a pain. On one hand i want to keep them but the 60+ pay is killing me. ill update you all on what happens


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Boy has things changed...
> 
> When we worked for them there was Chris and 2 others. $250 + mileage for a business inspection. $150 + mileage on residential.


This was maybe 10 years ago. It's a shame that people have no pride in themselves and are doing the same inspections for 10 bucks now.........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They are moving into a new building this week and have posted that they may not be available for every call. They have sent out some notice about the last batch of checks being delayed but that they just went out. I'm not a schill for them, just relaying as much as I know. They have always paid us on time so I don't give them much concern.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

That sounds like a job for me where do I sign up for this great opportunity  crazy stuff


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

A couple of years ago we caught their inspectors stealing the keys from the lock box or removing the lock box and placing it one the kitchen counter. Either way the broker was having to pay to have new keys made or to have her locksmith open the house and rehang the lock boxes.

She tried to blame me. I was able to prove that every time it happened NVMS had inspected the property within two days after my visit. 

Once they were called out on it by the broker the problem stopped.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

well i guess they are late on sending checks out. Here what is BS. I was not late on uploading or doing the work for them. But they are late on paying me. I have built my company with the idea that the client comes first. If some thing is wrong I fix it. But as I am seeing its a one way street. Which is a shame. I pay my subs really good, I am never late on wo, and i do my best to take care of my clients.Any ways, still no check from them. They have one more week then I will drop them and then let the leins fly.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I hate to hear that about them, when I worked for them they were really low volume but paid a lot better than 60 days.

I guess even the good ones become corrupted in this crazy industry.
AIM used to be a good company too........... until they got greedy.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

We dropped them. Low volume, low prices, and a 2 month wait on funds is simply a bull**** way to do business. :icon_rolleyes:


----------

